# Wie lösche ich die Partition auf einer SSD?



## gecco (22. September 2011)

*Wie lösche ich die Partition auf einer SSD?*

Bei einer HDD kann ich die Platte formatieren und das System neu aufsetzen,wie mache ich das auf einer SSD?
Wie lösche ich eine SSD?Danke


----------



## milesdavis (22. September 2011)

*AW: Wie lösche ich die Partition auf einer SSD?*

genauso wie eine hdd???
wo ist das problem?


----------



## gecco (22. September 2011)

*AW: Wie lösche ich die Partition auf einer SSD?*

Ich dachte ich darf eine SSD nicht formatieren?


----------



## cann0nf0dder (22. September 2011)

*AW: Wie lösche ich die Partition auf einer SSD?*

was hat den die partition löschen mit formatieren zu tun ? 
einfach die partition löschen, neue erstellen und windows installieren ....


----------



## gecco (22. September 2011)

*AW: Wie lösche ich die Partition auf einer SSD?*

Wie kann ich die SSD saubermachen,bevor ich Windows neu aufsetze?
Aber Windows kann sich ja nicht löschen wenn sie sich selber löschen muss,oder?
Bei einer Win Installation auf einer Hdd hab ich immer zuerst formatiert und dann Win neu aufgespielt!


----------



## Cuddleman (22. September 2011)

*AW: Wie lösche ich die Partition auf einer SSD?*

Beim Löschen einer Windowspartition werden nur die ersten 3 Stellen der Hexadezimaldatei auf Null gesetzt, der Rest bleibt erhalten, soweit nicht durch die Neuinstallation überschrieben!
Es ist also keine Komplettlöschung, im wörtwörtlichen Sinne. Defragmentieren schadet der SSD hauptsächlich! (auch Speicherkarten und USB-Sticks)

Mach die Installation, wie gewohnt unter HDD. Paragon Partitionsmanger (die letzten Versionen) erledigt das auch.

Bei vorhandener Aufteilung, in eine Primärpartition mit einer erweiterten Partition, geht auch hier die Erweiterte beim Löschen der Primärpartition verloren. Deshalb lieber eine zweite primäre Partition erstellen, die bleibt dann erhalten.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (22. September 2011)

*AW: Wie lösche ich die Partition auf einer SSD?*



gecco schrieb:


> Wie kann ich die SSD saubermachen,bevor ich Windows neu aufsetze?
> Aber Windows kann sich ja nicht löschen wenn sie sich selber löschen muss,oder?
> Bei einer Win Installation auf einer Hdd hab ich immer zuerst formatiert und dann Win neu aufgespielt!


 
Die einzige Möglichkeit eine SSD komplett zu löschen und in den Auslieferungszustand zu versetzen ist das Programm Secure Erase!
Du darfst eine SSD formatieren aber NUR die schnelle formatierung da hier nur der Bootsektor gelöscht wird auf KEINEN Fall die normale formatierung.


----------



## gecco (23. September 2011)

*AW: Wie lösche ich die Partition auf einer SSD?*

Wenn die Schnelle Formatierung keinen Schaden anrichtet,mache ich es mit der!


----------



## mojoxy (23. September 2011)

*AW: Wie lösche ich die Partition auf einer SSD?*

Check! SSD leeren ==> Secure Erase und sonst nix. Geht dafür auch ca. 100 mal schneller (~1 Minute) als formatieren


----------



## Cuddleman (23. September 2011)

*AW: Wie lösche ich die Partition auf einer SSD?*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Die einzige Möglichkeit eine SSD komplett zu löschen und in den Auslieferungszustand zu versetzen ist das Programm Secure Erase!
> Du darfst eine SSD formatieren aber NUR die schnelle formatierung da hier nur der Bootsektor gelöscht wird auf KEINEN Fall die normale formatierung.



Secure Eraze, macht das gleiche wie Paragon Partitionsmanager beim Formatieren, oder wie beschrieben, W7 bei Normalformatierung!

Um mit Secure Eraze eine vollsändige Löschung zu erreichen muß mit mimdestens 7facher Überschreibung gearbeitet werden und das dauert auf jeden Fall ziemlich lange.


----------



## OctoCore (23. September 2011)

*AW: Wie lösche ich die Partition auf einer SSD?*



Cuddleman schrieb:


> Um mit Secure Eraze eine vollsändige Löschung zu erreichen muß mit mimdestens 7facher Überschreibung gearbeitet werden und das dauert auf jeden Fall ziemlich lange.


 
Falsche Baustelle!
Um keine Verwirrung aufkommen zu lassen - _Secure Erase_ bei SSDs ist eine völlig andere Geschichte als das "supersichere" Löschen von HDDs durch mehrfaches Überschreiben mit wechselnden Bitmustern. 
Da besteht *kein* Zusammenhang.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (23. September 2011)

*AW: Wie lösche ich die Partition auf einer SSD?*



Cuddleman schrieb:


> Secure Eraze, macht das gleiche wie Paragon Partitionsmanager beim Formatieren, oder wie beschrieben, W7 bei Normalformatierung!
> 
> Um mit Secure Eraze eine vollsändige Löschung zu erreichen muß mit mimdestens 7facher Überschreibung gearbeitet werden und das dauert auf jeden Fall ziemlich lange.


 
Im Prinzip gibt Secure Erase nur ein Signal das alle Speicherzellen zurück setzt dies bedeutet aber Schreibaufwand weshalb man es nicht öfter machen sollt. Wie mein Vorposter schon bemerkt hat, hat es nichts mit der normal Formatierung einer HDD zu tun.


----------

